

4.6 Million Snapchat Usernames and Phone Numbers Leaked - kracalo
http://www.ihash.eu/2014/01/4-6-million-snapchat-usernames-phone-numbers-leaked/

======
kracalo
Just visit Snapchat.org or GS Lookup, type in your Snapchat username (or phone
number) and the website will tell you whether your information is part of the
leak.

To delete account go to [https://support.snapchat.com/delete-
account](https://support.snapchat.com/delete-account) and log in using your
existing Snapchat credentials.

